# Nov. 27 to Dec 1 St



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for not reporting. I went to Navarre pier to Pensacola beach pier. I wwnt to NP on thanksgiving day caught 14 to 20 whiting all on shrimp with occasional jigging to entice them. I went to PBP on sunday and Dec 1st. Sunday was another day of whiting while Dec 1st was a day of sheepshead and watching the bull resfish swim around the pier. I did manage to catch a nice 20inch sheepshead.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Sheepshead , whiting


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are good eating size. It's been awhile since you posted.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Procrastination


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice sheep and whiting, how far out on the pier for the whiting.


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Got my batch of whiting from NP 11/25. From what I've seen, most schools are hitting close to shore - just past the camera pole + 200yds give or take. So tired of seeing just them come up, praying for a Sheeps, Pomp or Flounder to hit instead.

Heading out now.


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

3 more just over 13" yesterday in about 2 hrs. Had to go a bit further down though as the surf was rough. Guy next to me pulled up a Pomp, about 9" though, toss back. Saw someone walking back from the Octagon with a nice sized Flounder. That's it.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice catch.
Im going out today try to get some more sheepshead and maybe a redfish.


----------



## Dale41 (Dec 2, 2017)

Went out again on Wed, when it started getting really cold and miserable. Didn't think it the best idea, but 2pm rolled around, grabbed the rain coat/gear and said screw it. Seems as I was the only fool, as I got there and it was completely empty. I have never seen the pier that barren.. Eeerrriiee. Did get 4 more for my trouble though before the sun went down, all 13-14" range with a few throwbacks. Will probably hit it again tomorrow.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Yeaaaa..... kings are running down by Okaloosa pier......too cold for this fair weather angler tho lol ! Post us up when the sheepies get to NP dude... I am the self appointed sheepshead queen !!! I love to fish for and catch and eat them !!! My family loves to eat them as well


----------

